# Man contracts Brucellosis from Wild Hog in SC



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

GREENVILLE, S.C. -- An Upstate family and wildlife officials are warning hunters of a hog-bourne illness after a Laurens County man was hospitalized following a hog hunting trip.



"Had we known this, we would have never -- he would have never gone hog hunting," said Renae Hensley, whose 23-year-old son, Josh, was in Greenville Memorial Hospital on Thursday with an undiagnosed illness.



"Yesterday his fever was around 104 all day. It spiked to 105 at one point," Hensley said.



Hensley and her husband, Butch, said Josh started feeling ill on Sunday, after a hunting trip the day before, in which he and his friends killed a 360-pound hog using dogs and knives.



Renae said she and her husband suspected that a disease called brucellosis may be the cause of Josh's condition after hearing about the disease from a friend.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

This does not surprise me at all. I learned to handle wild animals using latex gloves. When I process or skin an animal , I always use gloves. One had to use common sense when handling wild animals for food.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

Someone at our hospital was diagnosed with brucellosis, I work in micro and all of us are considered exposed. We were given antibiotics and will be monitered for 6 months. One of our microbiologists had seen this before and asked the doctor if he was a hunter. He called back and said he was trapping *****. 

It was pretty exiting for awhile. Occupational health coming to the lab, packing specimens to send to the cdc for confirmation . . .


----------



## Blackbear (Jan 21, 2012)

Yikes, forget the hog hunt


----------



## wingnut64 (Jan 12, 2012)

I didn't know anything about this until I saw this thread.
Sounds like a good reason to take some precations when butchering animals.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brucellosis


----------

